# >>> Der Konsolen Bilder- und Diskussionsthread <<<



## > Devil-X < (4. Juli 2009)

Da es ja schon einen Nintendo Thread gibt, eröffne ich mal hier den Playstation Thread. Hier könnt Ihr:

- alles um die Playstation diskutieren, egal ob es die Klassische erste, den Dauerläufer Nummer 2 oder um das Technikwunder 3 geht.
- Bilder eurer Playstation und eures Home-Entertainment Systems uploaden
- Probleme lösen 

Na dann fang ich mal an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine PS 3 klassisch im Schrank 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Tv, Philips PFL 37 7603 D ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denon 1909 Receiver 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und meine Lautsprecher...

PS: Sry für die blöden Pics...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sony Playstation] Thread*

Erster......

Hey man, klasse Thread...ich war gerade heute unterwegs um mir ein neues Ps3 Game zu kaufen (leider nichts gefunden)...

Hier kann man alles klären was man nicht weiß, wie bei mir damals die Ps3 per USB Stick zu Updaten...hatte kein Plan wie das geht, musste ich mir auch aus nem Forum holen...

Klasse!!
Kann ich meine Bilder meiner Ps3 und restlichen Geräte auch Posten???

Haste noch Multiplayer Games zurzeit...ausser Resi 5???


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sony Playstation] Thread*

@Crackpipeboy: Klar kannst hier *Alles* uploaden, siehe bei mir. Hab ich ja am Anfang geschrieben, hier kann man auch über alles diskutieren, zudem freu Ich mich über jeden, der sien PS 3 und Zubehör hier postet 
Nee, hab zur Zeit nur Resi 5 und FIFA 09... (Fifa = )


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sony Playstation] Thread*

Ich kapiere leider nicht wie man Bilder als Vollbild einfügt......und das obwohl ich Abi angefangen habe......

So ich hab mal Bilder von allem was mit der Ps3 zu tu hat oder hatte!

1.Philips 42 Pfl 7662 (Full HD)
2.Philips 42 Pfl 7662 (Full HD)
3.Denon AVR 2307
4.Filme
5.Spiele
6.Controller
7.Teufel Lautsprecher
8.Teufel Lautsprecher
9.Panasonic Th 37 PV45
10.Und wichtigste...die Ps3......
PS. Hab leider nur Fifa 08, sonst hätten wa mal zocken können...aber ich denke in ein zwei Jahren schaffen wir es schonmal miteinander zu zocken........

Und hier die Pics:


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sony Playstation] Thread*

Alter, was n geiles System... Schade dass ich keine eigene Wohnung hab, da hätt ich mir die Bude dann auch als Heimkino eingerichtet *sabber* Besteht die Front deines Denon aus Metall??


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sony Playstation] Thread*



Devil96 schrieb:


> Alter, was n geiles System... Schade dass ich keine eigene Wohnung hab, da hätt ich mir die Bude dann auch als Heimkino eingerichtet *sabber* Besteht die Front deines Denon aus Metall??



Wenn die Front bei nem 800€ Receiver nicht aus Metall bestände, hätte Denon was falsch gemacht...im Klartext Ja......
Ich muss sagen das der Philips beim Ps3 zocken ein wesentlich besseres Bild als der Viel teurere Panasonic macht (damaliger Panasonic Preis ca.2000€ Philips als er auf den Markt kam ca 1600€)

Oh man Bald kommen neue Lautsprecher dann wirds zocken geil...aber mein Pc musste zuerst gemacht werden......
Wie alt biste denn das du noch zu Hause wohnst???


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sony Playstation] Thread*

Oh Yes, LS werden auch noch dazukommen, damit summiert sich bei mir dann die Anlage auf über 2400 € ^^
Bin seit März 18, wenn ich aber ausziehen würde könnt ich mir u.a. kein Auto leisten... wie alt bist du denn??


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sony Playstation] Thread*

Ich bin am 18.Juni 24 geworden......hatte demnach schon ein paar Jahre länger Zeit mir teure Sachen zu kaufen...kleiner Tipp: Kaufe dir alles was du brauchst vorher denn wenn du erstmal nicht mehr zu Hause wohnst, wird das mit dem kaufen alles bischen schwieriger...zu Glück lässt meine Freundin das immer zu das ich so viel Kohle raushaue......hiermit nochmal Danke an sie!

Es gibt für mich zurzeit nur drei Möglichkeiten meinen Sound zu verbessern 1.Teufel Heimkinosytem 2.B&W Zusammenstellung oder der absolute Knaller sind die aus dem Link...
Na wo sind den die ganzen Ps3 suchtis hin??? Kommt raus Mensch und füllt den Thread......

Vienna Acoustics - high end speakers and loudspeakers for your home theatre


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sony Playstation] Thread*

24??  Bald biste Rentner ^^ Das mit dem Kaufen wird schon, sobald ich den Fleppen (Führerschein) hab, danach gehts dann mit dem Center, Rear und Subwoofer weiter. DANN Resi 5 genießen *sabber* 
Mal nebenbei... wir haben de gleiche Maus, de Raptor M3


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sony Playstation] Thread*



Devil96 schrieb:


> 24??  Bald biste Rentner ^^ Das mit dem Kaufen wird schon, sobald ich den Fleppen (Führerschein) hab, danach gehts dann mit dem Center, Rear und Subwoofer weiter. DANN Resi 5 genießen *sabber*
> Mal nebenbei... wir haben de gleiche Maus, de Raptor M3



Die Maus ist der Hammer oder......Nur voll der Exot, niemand außer uns und ein Kumpel von mir hat die oder??? Hab auch die passende Tastatur dazu...
Achso nebenbei, wenn du dir nochmal mein Games auf dem Foto ansiehst, haste schonmal ne Liste falls du doch noch eines der Ps3 Games haben solltest.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sony Playstation] und Bilderthread*

*Ich finde, der Thread braucht ein paar Ps3 freaks!*


----------



## > Devil-X < (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sony Playstation] und Bilderthread*

Hat denn keiner mehr ne Playsi??


----------



## Lee (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sony Playstation] und Bilderthread*

Doooooch hierrrr^^
<--- Großer PS3 Freak 

Bilder und alles weitere folgen^^


Edit: 

Hier jetzt die Auflistung meines Equipments:

Meine PS3  
*bild folgt*
Mein Soundequipment:
-*Teufel Concept E Magnum Power Edtion (schäm^^)*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-*AKG 530*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-*AKG 518*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Und das alles läuft über meine Xonar*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Bildschirm nutze ich meinen 24" TFT (schäm^^), da ich mir keinen großen Fernseher leisten kann 

Spiele besitze ich folgende:

-Heavenly Sword
-Assassins Creed
-Star Wars-The Force Unleashed
-Gran Turismo 5 Prologue
-Folklore

Desweiteren besitze ich noch diverse Blu-Rays und viele DVDs, für welche ich die PS3 Remote benutze.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sobald ein Spiel rauskommt, dass mich interessiert, wird es gekauft. Zumindest solche, die ich unbedingt haben möchte. Bei HAWX warte ich zum Beispiel erst darauf, dass es auf 29€ gesetzt wird. Für 70€ kaufe ich das nicht.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sony Playstation] und Bilderthread*



Devil96 schrieb:


> Hat denn keiner mehr ne Playsi??



Find ich geil, das de se auch playsi nennst....

@ Lee na los mach hinne ... wir warten .


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sony Playstation] und Bilderthread*

@lee: Hmm... Das weiße AKG Headset sieht ja lecker aus...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sony Playstation] und Bilderthread*



Devil96 schrieb:


> @lee: Hmm... Das weiße AKG Headset sieht ja lecker aus...



*Stimmzu* und guten sound machts auch!


----------



## Portvv (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sony Playstation] und Bilderthread*

So dann will ich auchmal , leider ist meine ps3 gerade bei sony europe in reperatur da das laufwerk die blu ray´s oder dvd´s nicht mehr ausspuckt und jetzt sind schon 2 wochen um , und immer nocht nicht fertig , man da geht man echt krachen


----------



## Portvv (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sony Playstation] und Bilderthread*



Portvv schrieb:


> So dann will ich auchmal , leider ist meine ps3 gerade bei sony europe in reperatur da das laufwerk die blu ray´s oder dvd´s nicht mehr ausspuckt und jetzt sind schon 2 wochen um , und immer nocht nicht fertig , man da geht man echt krachen


 
als HDTV nutze ich einen LG 37 Full HD, hier auch noch ein bild von meine spielen und Filmen, ich hab derzeit nur eine blu ray und das ist KeinOhrHasen. Hier auch noch ein bild wo die ps3 noch intakt war


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sony Playstation] und Bilderthread*

Wirklich cool...!


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sony Playstation] und Bilderthread*

Hab mir gerade Gran Torino als Blu - Ray gekauft, mal gucken wie der sich sieht......*Push*...


----------



## [Jig$aW] (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sony Playstation] und Bilderthread*

Jaja, ich will mir ja auch eine zulegen 
wäre da nicht der Preis 

Ich warte nur noch auf ne Preissenkung oder ne Slim 

PS: Niemand will nen Xbox360-Thread eröffnen 
PS²: Ich hab die Playsi 1


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sony Playstation] und Bilderthread*

Du kannst auch Bilder mit Games und so der 1er rinnhauen....


----------



## > Devil-X < (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sony Playstation] und Bilderthread*

Zurzeit herrscht aber auch ne Spieleflaute... Hab mir mal Resistance 2 ausgeliehen, da wird auch nur geballert... Ich freu mich schon auf GT 5, GoW 3, sowie Tekken 6...


----------



## Portvv (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sony Playstation] und Bilderthread*

nicht zu vergessen heavy rain, RaC, crysis und modern warfare 2


----------



## > Devil-X < (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: [Sony Playstation] und Bilderthread*

RaC?? Was ist denn das wenn ich fragen darf? bei Heavy Rain bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher... Crysis brauch ich pers. nicht aber Modern Warfare 2.... klingt gut


----------



## > Devil-X < (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Konsolen Bilderthread*

Sooooo, um mal etwas Schwung hier rein zu bringen, wird der Playstation THread in einen Konsolen Bilderthread verwandelt


----------



## The Rock (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Der Konsolen Bilderthread*

Die Konsole
http://s12b.directupload.net/images/090722/temp/mptdos73.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Games
http://s12.directupload.net/images/090722/temp/scvgmvwc.jpg


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Filme



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (12. August 2009)

*AW: Der Konsolen Bilderthread*

Hab mir mal Little Big Planet gegönnt, mein Fresse ist das Spiel lustig....


----------



## > Devil-X < (12. August 2009)

*AW: Der Konsolen Bilderthread*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Hab mir mal Little Big Planet gegönnt, mein Fresse ist das Spiel lustig....



Das hab ich auch schon gezockt, aber  so genial fand ichs nicht, obwohl ja lt. Tests das Spiel gut sein soll...


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (14. August 2009)

*AW: Der Konsolen Bilderthread*

Ich könnte euch noch mit Bildern meines 25 Jahre alten Fernsehers (der noch immer läuft ) und der Playsi 1 beglücken, aber darum gehts hier ja nicht... 
Ansonsten find ich die PS3 aber auch nicht soo großartig. Die Ladezeiten sind mir viel zu lang (mag wohl am nur 256 MB großen RAM liegen). Auf meinem Rechner bin ich schon mit nem Level bei Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas fertig, wenn auf der PS das Laden beendet wird. Da kann ich drauf verzichten.
Das einzige wirklich gute Spiel ist in der Tat LBP. Das macht richtig Laune.


----------



## sinthor4s (17. August 2009)

*AW: Der Konsolen Bilderthread*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Hab mir mal Little Big Planet gegönnt, mein Fresse ist das Spiel lustig....



Kann ich nur zustimmen xD besonders wenn mehrere spielen^^
Am besten ist es das Skateboard Level zu Spielen und dann versuchen den/die Anderen vom Board zu schlagen dann wird LBP zum anspruchsvollen Prügelspiel xD

Nachher sollte ich es schaffen meine reaktivierte PS (Final Fantasy FTW) zu fotografieren und hier reinzustellen ^^


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (17. August 2009)

*AW: Der Konsolen Bilderthread*

Soweit bin ich noch nicht! Aber ich freue mich schon drauf....


----------



## cane87 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Der Konsolen Bilderthread*

Hi,

coole Idee mit dem Thread.

Ich habe mir ja vor ein paar Monaten auch eine PS3 gegönnt. Kaufgrund waren die guten bereits veröffentlichen und noch anstehenden Exklusivtitel (Uncharted 1&2; God of War III; Killzone 2; Final Fantasy(Konsolenexklusiv) etc.) und die Bluray-Player Funktion. Außerdem wollte ich einfach noch mal ein neues Spielzeug ^^.

Leider habe ich im Moment nur ein schlechtes Handycam-Bild mit PS3 drauf. Kann da hoffentlich bald noch mal was nachlegen. Auf dem anderen Bild ist die Anlage zu sehen wo sie nun eingebunden ist. 
(Für weiter Infos zur Anlage einfach in mein Sysprofile schauen)

Spiele für die PS3 habe ich bisher folgende:
Killzone 2
Resident Evil 5
Little Big Planet
Fear 2
GT Prologue
Metal Gear Solid 4
Uncharted
Infamous

Außerdem habe ich eine PlayTV an die PS3 angeschlossen und damit auch genug Platz zur Verfügung steht eine 500GB Hitachi Travelstar eingebaut. Bedient wird das ganze dann über die BluRay-Fernbedienung

Die PS3 steht ausßerdem auf einem LED-Ständer von Speedlink und ich habe von Logic3 einen 5x USB Hub angebaut, da ansonsten duch den Ständer und die PlayTV die 2 standardmäßig verfügbaren USB-Ports dauerbelegt wären.

Bin echt zufrieden mit der PS3 und bin froh, dass ich sie mir geholt habe. Vor allem das ich jetzt noch eine "richtige" habe. So eine blöde Slim, wie es sie bald wahrscheinlich nur noch geben wird, will ich nicht ^^


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (18. August 2009)

*AW: Der Konsolen Bilderthread*

Sieht gut aus....


----------



## > Devil-X < (18. August 2009)

*AW: Der Konsolen Bilderthread*

@cane87: Geile Sache, was ist denn das für ne Anlage?? Aber echt fein eingerichtet


----------



## cane87 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Der Konsolen Bilderthread*



Devil96 schrieb:


> @cane87: Geile Sache, was ist denn das für ne Anlage?? Aber echt fein eingerichtet



Jo mittlerweile bin ich auch ganz zufrieden damit. Das war mal ein Teufel CMPE aber davon sind nur noch die Rears über geblieben. Die Frots sind MB Quart QL 802 S. Center ins ein Wharfedale Diamond 9 CS und der Sub - den liebe ich ganz besonders - ist ein Heco Metas Sub 30 
Angeschlossen ist das ganze an einem Yamaha RX-V461 AV-Receiver.
Falls ich zu später Stunde noch lust auf laute Mukke/Zocken habe nehme ich meine Sennheiser HD595 und schließe die an den Receiver an. 
Der Fernseher ist ein ca. 2 Jahre alter Acer 37" TV. Leider nur HD-Ready. Naja, vor 2 jahren hat alles andere noch einiges mehr gekostet. Soll aber vielleicht nächsts jahr gegen einen 46-50 Samsung LED TV getauscht werden. Will endlich mal in den Genuss von FullHD kommen und die LED-TVs habens mir irgendwie angetan. Mal sehen ob sich da was machen lässt. Sind ja nicht gerade billig.
Die Teufel Rears sollen auch mal noch ersetzt werden. Mal sehen was da kommt


----------



## boss3D (18. August 2009)

*AW: Der Konsolen Bilderthread*

@ cane87
PS3 mit Xbox 360 Controller?!  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## cane87 (18. August 2009)

*AW: Der Konsolen Bilderthread*

Ne ^^

Den Controller hab ich am PC. Das was sich am PC mit Controller spielen lässt (z.B. Grid; Devil May Cry 4; Gears of War etc.) ziehe ich rüber auf den Ferseher und zocke von der Couch


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (18. August 2009)

*AW: Der Konsolen Bilderthread*



cane87 schrieb:


> Ne ^^
> 
> Den Controller hab ich am PC. Das was sich am PC mit Controller spielen lässt (z.B. Grid; Devil May Cry 4; Gears of War etc.) ziehe ich rüber auf den Ferseher und zocke von der Couch



Hab auch nen Controller für den PC, manche Spiele muss man halt mit Controller zocken....


----------



## johnnyGT (18. August 2009)

*AW: Der Konsolen Bilderthread*

Hier meine gemoddete Ps2 slim!, - sie war ursprünglich Silber.
hab auch einen neuen Fred aufgemacht http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/spiele-konsolen/66095-der-konsolen-mod-bilderthreat.html


----------



## cane87 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Der *Konsolen* Bilderthread*

Sonst keiner mehr da der noch ein paar nette Konsolenfotos hat? *push*


----------



## Player007 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Der *Konsolen* Bilderthread*

Doch hier:

PS2 (fat) aus dem Jahre 2002 oder 2003 ^^
PSP (PSP 1000) aus dem Jahre 2006 oder so

PS3 SLIM folgt bald 

Gruß


----------



## euMelBeumel (23. August 2009)

*AW: Der *Konsolen* Bilderthread*

Also ich weiß zwar nicht genau waas die ersten Seiten mit Konsolenbildern zu tun haben, aber ich denke ich bin hier richtig^^

Also N64 und Atari 2600:

Hängt immer noch ein meinem Fernseher, für gelegentliche Sessions:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der wohl ergonimsch bestgeformteste Spielecontroller:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein wahnsinns I/O-Bereich v.l.n.r.: TV-Ausgang, Controller Spieler 2, Schwierigkeitsgrad Spieler 2, Stromversorgung, Schwierigkeit Spieler 1, Controller Spieler 1, TV-Kanalwahl (2 oder 3)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein super Game  Es gab eine Strecke und nur einen Wagen, und natürlich konnte man seine Siege nicht speichern 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von wegen Komponente oder HDMI, koaxiales Kabel direkt an die Antennenbuchse des TVs, das ist Technik




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide Konsolen laufen noch immer 1A und hatten noch nie Aussetzer, davon können sich akteule Modelle mit ihren RODs, nicht mehr funktionierenden Lasern oder spieleschrottenden Laufwerken ruhig mal ne Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## > Devil-X < (23. August 2009)

*AW: Der *Konsolen* Bilderthread*

Ahh, so ein N64 hab ich auch noch, genauso wie eine PS 2, Nintendo Gameboy, Super Nintendo.... das waren Zeiten xD


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (24. August 2009)

*AW: Der *Konsolen* Bilderthread*



Devil96 schrieb:


> Ahh, so ein N64 hab ich auch noch, genauso wie eine PS 2, Nintendo Gameboy, Super Nintendo.... das waren Zeiten xD



Ja genau, sowas von ein paar geile Spiele wo man sich beim Zocken fast ne Hand gebrochen hat......


----------



## Zappel (2. September 2009)

*AW: Der *Konsolen* Bilderthread*

Ich hab da auch was 



Jaaa ich weiß, die FL und FR Boxen sind etwas nah dran...


----------



## cane87 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Der *Konsolen* Bilderthread*

@Zappel: Kompliment. Sehr schön gemacht alles. Gefällt mir sehr gut. Vor allem mit der stimmungsvollen Beleuchtung. Echt spitze! Da sieht man mal den Grund warum ich die alte PS3 besser finde. Diese schreckliche Slim würde da lange nicht so gut reinpassen wie die schöne "Alte".


----------



## cane87 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Der *Konsolen* Bilderthread*

Niemand hier der sich schon eine neue Slim gekauft hat und die hier mal zur Schau stellen möchte?


Edit: Damits hier nur zu langweilig wird hier mal noch ein Bild von meiner PS3. Muss bald noch mal bessere Bilder machen.


----------



## johnnyGT (5. September 2009)

*AW: Der *Konsolen* Bilderthread*

ja die alte PS3 ist eben edler!!


----------



## orca113 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Der *Konsolen* Bilderthread*



johnnyGT schrieb:


> ja die alte PS3 ist eben edler!!


 
Ja das stimmt...

Hier ein Bild von meiner PS3 kurz bevor ich sie vor ca. 3 Wochen verkauft habe. Vor einer Woche kontaktierte mich der Käufer und berichtete mir das das Laufwerk den Geist aufgegeben hat... ich glücklicher...


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. September 2009)

*AW: Der *Konsolen* Bilderthread*

Na, der wird sich freuen.


----------



## cane87 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Der *Konsolen* Bilderthread*

@orca26: Was war das denn für eine PS3-Version. Da die Zierleiste vorne noch Chrom ist, tippe ich mal auf alte 60GB Version?!?
Warum hast du denn verkauft. Kein Bock mehr auf PS3 oder wird nur ein neueres Modell bzw. Slim besorgt?


----------



## orca113 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Der *Konsolen* Bilderthread*

Das war eine 60Gb Version,eine von den "Guten" echten 60Gb die Cardreader hatte und PS2 und PS1 Games konnte. Ja ich habe sie verkauft weil ich zwar Anfangs begeistert war (sie ist imernoch eine gute Konsole) aber später pflegte sie ein Dasein als DVD Player wil das Spiele Angebot geradezu identisch mit dem der XBox ist und wenn ich mir ein Spiel hole (es sind ja meist shooter) dann für den PC das bißchen was an exklusiv Titeln für die PS3 kam war auch nicht der bringer.Sag mal Motorstorm ,Uncharted das waren Knaller keine Frage aber Killzone 2 und MGS 4 waren für mich sehr große enttäuschungen.. deshalb: Abfahrt!... dann kommt dazu das die Games meist teurer sind als für die anderen Plattformen,die sich häufigen Laufwerkverrecker welchen meine letzendlich auch erwischt hat. Meiner meinung nach fahre ich auf lange Sicht mit BillsBox besser.


----------



## cane87 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Der *Konsolen* Bilderthread*

Gut, wenn du ja noch eine Box hast ist das ja was anderes. Mir ging es auch primär um Blu-Ray und Exlusivtitel. Killzone2 finde ich z.B. Klasse (bis auf das blöde Input-Lag). Dann nutze ich die PS3 noch als TV-Receiver und Recorder (500GB Platte drin + PlayTV). Freue mich schon auf Heavy Rain, God of War 3, Final Fantasy XIII, GT5 etc. Sowas bekommt man halt auf PC nicht und da hab ich mich halt bei der Wahl zwischen XB360 und PS3 für die Playsi entschieden. Habs bis heute nicht bereut. Liebe das Teil.
Wenn's aber was gleichzeitig für PS3 und PC gibt hole ich es mir aber trotzdem meistens für PC. So z.B. auch NFS-Shift (vorbestellt). ist 20€ billiger und von der Grafik hoffentlich besser als auf den Konsolen - da war ich etwas enttäuscht wie es da aussieht. Dirt 2 werd ich mir auch erst holen wenns für PC kommt.


----------



## orca113 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Der *Konsolen* Bilderthread*

Ja ehrlich gesagt habe ich die PS3 gegen die XBox getauscht, also PS3 weg Xbox geholt. Denn meinen Gaming PC werde ich ganz weg  Knallen weil ich in Zukunft eher vom PC Hobby etwas weg will. Aus finanziellen Gründen und aus Beruflich/Privaten Gründen. Dann soll halt die XBox für gelegenheitsspiele herhalten.


----------



## Bond2602 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Der *Konsolen* Bilderthread*

Slim? Da bitte


----------



## mr_sleeve (22. September 2009)

*AW: Der *Konsolen* Bilderthread*

wasn das fürn adapter der da liegt? hdmi --> dvi? wenn ja kannste mir ja pls sagen wo du den her hast


----------



## Soulja110 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Der *Konsolen* Bilderthread*

ist ein hdmi-dvi adapter das sieht man doch und davon abgesehen bekommt man sowas bei jedem hardware onlineshop auf der ganzen welt und auch im mediamarkt etc


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (23. September 2009)

*AW: Der *Konsolen* Bilderthread*



orca26 schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt...
> 
> Hier ein Bild von meiner PS3 kurz bevor ich sie vor ca. 3 Wochen verkauft habe. Vor einer Woche kontaktierte mich der Käufer und berichtete mir das das Laufwerk den Geist aufgegeben hat... ich glücklicher...



Haste ja nochmal ganz schön Schwein gehabt....


----------



## Bond2602 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Der *Konsolen* Bilderthread*



mr_sleeve schrieb:


> wasn das fürn adapter der da liegt? hdmi --> dvi? wenn ja kannste mir ja pls sagen wo du den her hast



Ja, das ist ein HDMI männlich zu DVI weiblich Adapter 

Den habe ich ausm Ebay 

Ich hatte den benutzt als ich mit dem alten Monitor (der nur DVI und VGA hatte) Playstation spielen wollte 

Einfach nach hdmi dvi adapter suchen


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (23. September 2009)

*AW: Der *Konsolen* Bilderthread*



Bond2602 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ein HDMI männlich zu DVI weiblich Adapter
> 
> Den habe ich ausm Ebay
> 
> ...



Ach gar keine Mühe mit der Suche machen, so ein Adapter findet man sogar in Berlin bei Kaufland und Realmärkten....


----------



## orca113 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Der *Konsolen* Bilderthread*

bei mir kannst du so einen kaufen  was gibst du? Brauche meinen nicht mehr. ist 14 Tage alt.


----------



## roadgecko (24. September 2009)

*AW: Der *Konsolen* Bilderthread*

Da lob ich mir doch mein 24" FullHD mit HDMI Anschluß


----------



## > Devil-X < (24. September 2009)

*AW: Der *Konsolen* Bilderthread*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Da lob ich mir doch mein 24" FullHD mit HDMI Anschluß



Ebenso ich mir meinen 24 Zöller und meinen 37 Zöller mit HDMI Anschluss... 
Wobei HDMI eine super Erfindung ist, alles verlustfrei in einem Kabel abseits vom Massebrummen...


----------



## Bond2602 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Der *Konsolen* Bilderthread*



roadgecko schrieb:


> Da lob ich mir doch mein 24" FullHD mit HDMI Anschluß



Hab ich ja jetzt auch, desswegen liegt der Adapter ja da


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (24. September 2009)

Ich hab nur schlechtes zu berichten, mein Laufwerk meiner Ps3 ist gestern von uns gegangen......tja einschicken reparieren (oder tauschen) lassen und nach ca: 2 Monaten wird wohl wieder alles gehen.Warum kann es keinen anderen treffen......


----------



## Bond2602 (24. September 2009)

Du hasts bestimmt schonmal hier irgendwo geschrieben, aber welche war das denn genau


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (24. September 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Du hasts bestimmt schonmal hier irgendwo geschrieben, aber welche war das denn genau



Die Fette mit 40 GB, ist im Februar 08 gekauft worden und hab somit noch ein bissl Garantie druff.


----------



## Bond2602 (24. September 2009)

Na gott sei dank 

Ich glaube wenn hier reihenweise die Laufwerke absterben, muss ich mir mal was einfallen lassen, wie ich meine spiele auf die festplatte bekomme. Teilweise bleibt bei mir ein spiel mal Monate im Laufwerk, weil ich immer gerne ein spiel komplett spiele, anstatt mal ebend durchzurennen xD

Schont ja auch die Bluray Disk.

... Damals ging das, wie gehtn das heute, mal gucken  ... naja, wird wohl erstmal nix, Sony wills wohl auch nicht, lass ich das Laufwerk mal arbeiten


----------



## orca113 (5. Oktober 2009)

Gute Entscheidung.... bin froh das ich das Ding los bin. Vor allem weil es 14 Tage später abgeraucht ist....


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Oktober 2009)

> Gute Entscheidung.... bin froh das ich das Ding los bin. Vor allem weil es 14 Tage später abgeraucht ist....



 Wie egoistisch. Denk mal an den armen Teufel der den Schrotthaufen jetzt zuhause stehen hat


----------



## > Devil-X < (8. Oktober 2009)

Was haltet ihr denn von der neuen PS 3 S(ch)lim? Ich finde die ja nicht so toll, außer dass die die HD Formate an den Receiver senden kann, der einzige "echte" Vorteil...


----------



## feivel (9. Oktober 2009)

naja..niedrigeren stromverbrauch halte ich auch für einen echten vorteil 


ich find sie ganz niedlich und habe vor sie evtl noch zu kaufen.


----------



## hempsmoker (9. Oktober 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von der neuen PS 3 S(ch)lim? Ich finde die ja nicht so toll, außer dass die die HD Formate an den Receiver senden kann, der einzige "echte" Vorteil...


 
Kann das die alte nicht? Man muss doch blos das HDMI-Kabel, was aus der PS3 kommt, an den Receiver anschließen und das dann vom Receiver auf den TV bringen, oder hab ich jetzt was falsch verstanden?


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Oktober 2009)

hempsmoker schrieb:


> Kann das die alte nicht? Man muss doch blos das HDMI-Kabel, was aus der PS3 kommt, an den Receiver anschließen und das dann vom Receiver auf den TV bringen, oder hab ich jetzt was falsch verstanden?



Die Alte kann die HD Formate nur selbst encodiern und somit als Multi Channel zum Receiver schicken, richiges Bitstream mit HD Formaten funktioniert leider nicht....

Gut die kleine ist stromsparender und leiser, das ist wirklich ein Vorteil.


----------



## hempsmoker (9. Oktober 2009)

Ah, wieder was gelernt, danke. 
Dafür sieht die "alte" schicker aus - wem das was bedeutet...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (11. Oktober 2009)

Das die neue die HD Formate an den receiver schickt wusste ich bis jetzt nicht, aber werde auch nie wieder eine kaufen weil ich kein bock druff hab das die dingern so schnell kaputt sind...ich lege mein Geld ab jetzt lieber anders an z.B. nen Blu-ray Player ala Standalone...


----------



## cane87 (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen. Habe endlich noch mal ein paar neue Fotos gemacht. Die PS3 steht jetzt auch auf einem neuen Regal neben dem Fernseher. Fühlt sich ganz wohl da


----------



## orca113 (13. Oktober 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Wie egoistisch. Denk mal an den armen Teufel der den Schrotthaufen jetzt zuhause stehen hat



Ein totaler Assi,jetzt hat der schon tausendmal bei mir email Terror gemacht von wegen ich hätte das so "arrangiert",mein Gott,wenn der so schlecht redet wie er Deutsch schreibt na dann gute Nacht.....

Habe das jetzt auch schon öfter im Netz gelesen das die Laufwerke der 60Gb fast exakt nach einem Jahr hin sind.


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann mich über meine PS 3 net beschweren  

@cane: feine anlage.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (13. Oktober 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Ein totaler Assi,jetzt hat der schon tausendmal bei mir email Terror gemacht von wegen ich hätte das so "arrangiert",mein Gott,wenn der so schlecht redet wie er Deutsch schreibt na dann gute Nacht.....
> 
> Habe das jetzt auch schon öfter im Netz gelesen das die Laufwerke der 60Gb fast exakt nach einem Jahr hin sind.



Ach ist doch auch egal was der will, du hast es ja nicht mit Absicht gemacht (und wenn) was will er machen???
Ich bin jedenfalls voll entäuscht von der Haltbarkeit der Ps3!


----------



## cane87 (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich hoffe mal, dass meine PS3 länger hält wie ein Jahr. Habe ja die letzte 80GB Version der Fat. Mal hoffen, dass da ein anderes Laufwerk drin ist, was nicht so schnell kaputt geht.


----------



## roadgecko (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich kenne nun die "alte" PS3 und die neue Slim. Vom Design her finde ich die neue viel schöner, auch wenn man die meisten das Gegenteil behaupten.

Bild folgt... irgendwann ^^


----------



## orca113 (14. Oktober 2009)

cane87 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, dass meine PS3 länger hält wie ein Jahr. Habe ja die letzte 80GB Version der Fat. Mal hoffen, dass da ein anderes Laufwerk drin ist, was nicht so schnell kaputt geht.



Ja die 40Gb und die 80Gb sind komponentenmäßig etwas haltbarer.Brauchen auch weniger Strom und entwickeln weniger Wärme als die 60Gb.

Also ich habe das Ding wirklich in ehrlicher Absicht verkauft,jedenfalls macht er in irgendeiner Assimundart per Email Terz.Ist mir aber Wurst,habe ihm angeboten das Ding zurück zu nehmen aber das will er nicht,er will 200€ haben um bei Sony b.z.w. TVS das Austauschgerät zu kasssieren. Ich sag ja bei Ebay kannst du schon am Vornamen des Käufers sehen was los ist... (manchmal jedenfalls...)

Díe neuere Slim soll auch eine Schwachstelle haben so wie ich das Gehört habe.Da soll das Netzteil schnell den Geist aufgeben. Nun ja seht es mal so,Die Xbox hat auch lange auf Falcon und Jasper warten müssen. Bin aber mit meiner "Bills 360er" sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Aequitas (14. Oktober 2009)

Naja das NT soll schon bei der Alten ein Problem gewesen sein,ich bin froh meine PS3 verkauft zu haben bevor ich Probleme bekommen hab.


> Bin aber mit meiner "Bills 360er" sehr zufrieden.


Amen!!
Hier meine Xbox 360,aber nur für alle die eXtreme sind


----------



## Bond2602 (14. Oktober 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Díe neuere Slim soll auch eine Schwachstelle haben so wie ich das Gehört habe.Da soll das Netzteil schnell den Geist aufgeben.



Ach, soll sie das? ^^

Woher haste das denn gehört ?


----------



## roadgecko (14. Oktober 2009)

Bond2602 schrieb:


> Ach, soll sie das? ^^
> 
> Woher haste das denn gehört ?



Wie gut das dass schon 1 1/5 Monate nach release bekannt ist 

Wenn ich immer diese Aussagen ohne jegliche Fakten höre...


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. November 2009)

Aequitas schrieb:


> Naja das NT soll schon bei der Alten ein Problem gewesen sein,ich bin froh meine PS3 verkauft zu haben bevor ich Probleme bekommen hab.
> Amen!!
> Hier meine Xbox 360,aber nur für alle die eXtreme sind



Schöne 360 hast du da


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. November 2009)

Devil96 schrieb:


> Schöne 360 hast du da



Das finde ich allerdings auch...,


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (8. November 2009)

Ist das das Lian Li Gehäuse?


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. November 2009)

Ja, ist es.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (8. November 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Ja, ist es.



Genau und viel kosten tut das auch nicht gibbet schon um die 90€ glaube ich hab ich das zuletzt gesehen!!??


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. November 2009)

Soll aber einige Mängel haben.


----------



## Aequitas (9. November 2009)

Hey,
ja is Lian-Li,konnte aber keine Mängel feststellen, eben typisch Lian-Li.

MfG Dominique


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (9. November 2009)

kann man da alternativ auch ne ps3 reinbauen?


----------



## xb@x360 (9. November 2009)

Ich sehe hier nur Playstation 3 

GrEETz


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (9. November 2009)

aber ein xbox360 logo/name haben?  danke


----------



## cane87 (11. November 2009)

Meine PS3 darf neuerdings auf einem 47" FullHD Display ausgeben. Vor allem BluRays machen jetzt erst richtig Spaß.

Was jetzt leider umso mehr auffällt ist, dass viel zu wenige Spiele-Titel der PS3 1080p unterstützen. 
Zum glück hab ich ja noch meinen geliebten PC. Wenn man da mal vergleicht - erst Need For Speed Shift auf der PS3 in 720p und dann am PC mit 1080p + 4x AA + 16xAF. Man denkt man würde 2 unterschiedliche Spiele spielen


----------



## xb@x360 (16. November 2009)

So habe meine Xbox 360 verkauft (leider) aber es ist MS selbst schuld sollten sie mich nicht bannen genau wo ich mich riesig auf Modern Warfare 2 Online gefreut habe werde ich gebannt , so werde mir jetzt demnächst eine PS3 zulegen und dann schön Blu-Rays auf meinen Sony Bravia 52Zoll Full HD Fernsehr ansehen .

GrEEtz


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. November 2009)

@xb@x360
Dann solltest du auch deinen Avatar ändern.

Hat hier irgendwer schon seine Wii komplett zerlegt?
Ich finde ab der Mitte keine Schrauben mehr.


----------



## feivel (17. November 2009)

naja..wenn du gebannt wurdest, wirst du schon selbst schuld gewesen sein


----------



## johnnyGT (17. November 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> @xb@x360
> Dann solltest du auch deinen Avatar ändern.
> 
> Hat hier irgendwer schon seine Wii komplett zerlegt?
> Ich finde ab der Mitte keine Schrauben mehr.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8epujddQTc
vielleicht hilft dir das!


----------



## Gast20141208 (17. November 2009)

Danke, werde es mir bei Gelegenheit ansehen.


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (22. November 2009)

Mein Schatzi Nr4 (Nach Freundin PC und PS3) beim abkühlen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. Dezember 2009)

Gibts ig. nun die Möglichkeit, dass die alte Ps 3 (die Dicke) die HD-Formate per PCM weiterleiten kann oder ist dass der Slim vorbehalten?


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. Juni 2010)

So, Ich hol den Thread mal wieder hoch.

Ich hab nämlich mal ne Frage, und zwar:

Wie siehts denn bei Little Big Planet - Game of the Year Edition aus mit der Sprache? Kann Ich die in Deutsch zocken oder nicht?

Little Big Planet - Game of the Year Edition [UK Import]: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## »EraZeR« (15. Juni 2010)

Leider nein: Little Big Planet - Game of the Year Edition (UK Import ohne dt. Ton) für die PlayStation 3


----------



## > Devil-X < (15. Juni 2010)

******* ^^

Trotzdem Danke


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. Juni 2010)

Xbox 360 - Konsole Slim 250 GB: Amazon.de: Games

Für 230€ echt günstig. Da werde ich echt schwach. Vielleicht kaufe ich sie mir noch parallel zu meiner PS3, denn für den Preis lohnt es sich alle mal!


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. Juni 2010)

230 e sind trotzdem ne Stange Geld...


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. Juni 2010)

Das geben die meisten für eine Grafikkarte aus .


----------



## > Devil-X < (17. Juni 2010)

Stimmt


----------



## orca113 (11. Juli 2010)

Jo und dann nach einem Jahr oder 2 schon wieder....


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (11. Juli 2010)

Schade das meine Ps3 damals kaputt gegangen ist...sonst würde ich auch wieder mal Little Big Planet zocken das war echt lustig das game....


----------



## we3dm4n (11. Juli 2010)

Was ist ihr denn passiert?^^


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (11. Juli 2010)

Das Blu-Ray Laufwerk ist verstoben...nach kurz nach einem Jahr...und da ich dann sauer auf Sony war da die ja nur ein Jahr Garantie geben, wollte ich nicht riskieren das ich das auswechsle und nem Monat alles andere stirbt...habe ich sie verkauft.


----------



## »EraZeR« (11. Juli 2010)

Und wieso kaufste dir keine neue?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (11. Juli 2010)

Weil ich sie ehh kaum benutzt hatte, mir wäre es wert gewesen sie zu reparieren...aber nicht mit der Angst im Nacken das dass teil an irgendein anderen Scheiss dann krepiert...und ich möchte Sony nicht noch mehr Geld in den Rachen schmeissen...zudem find ichs schon komsich das von 5 Ps3 von 4 in meinem Bekanntenkreis kaputt gegangen sind...nach kurz nach dem Jahr Garantie.

Ich will halt Sony keine Kohle für so wenig Service geben...ich hatte damals angerufen...und die meinten nur Pech ist halt so....


----------



## orca113 (11. Juli 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Weil ich sie ehh kaum benutzt hatte, mir wäre es wert gewesen sie zu reparieren...aber nicht mit der Angst im Nacken das dass teil an irgendein anderen Scheiss dann krepiert...und ich möchte Sony nicht noch mehr Geld in den Rachen schmeissen...zudem find ichs schon komsich das von 5 Ps3 von 4 in meinem Bekanntenkreis kaputt gegangen sind...nach kurz nach dem Jahr Garantie.
> 
> Ich will halt Sony keine Kohle für so wenig Service geben...ich hatte damals angerufen...und die meinten nur Pech ist halt so....



Kein Scherz: Die PS3 meines Cousins hat nach 14 Monaten die Segel gestrichen wegen des defekten Blu Ray Roms,meine PS3 habe ich verkauft als sie knapp ein Jahr alt war und ihr Laufwerk war in Ordnung.Eine Woche nach dem Verkauf meldete sich der Käufer ob ich die rechnung noch hätte denn irgendwie spiele die PS3 seine Spiele nicht mehr....


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (11. Juli 2010)

orca26 schrieb:


> Kein Scherz: Die PS3 meines Cousins hat nach 14 Monaten die Segel gestrichen wegen des defekten Blu Ray Roms,meine PS3 habe ich verkauft als sie knapp ein Jahr alt war und ihr Laufwerk war in Ordnung.Eine Woche nach dem Verkauf meldete sich der Käufer ob ich die rechnung noch hätte denn irgendwie spiele die PS3 seine Spiele nicht mehr....



Ich würde soagr vermuten das dass schon Ansicht ist...ich wurde am tel schon fast dazu gedrängt sie dort reparieren zu lassen...

Das mit dem Verkauf haste mir schonmal erzählt stimmt....


----------



## Fate T.H (11. Juli 2010)

Also bei mir im umkreis von den Leuten wo ich weis die eine PS3 Besitzen sind alle noch am Leben
ebenso meine die noch schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen welche vom DE Release stammt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Juli 2010)

Gäbe es Probleme, wenn ich eine Platte mit 7200rpm in meine Slim einbaue?

Edit:
Hat sich erledigt, aber trotzdem danke für die Hilfe...


----------



## orca113 (17. Juli 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Gäbe es Probleme, wenn ich eine Platte mit 7200rpm in meine Slim einbaue?
> 
> Edit:
> Hat sich erledigt, aber trotzdem danke für die Hilfe...



Ok auch wenn es sich erledigt hat: Habe mal irgendwo was gelesen ich glaube das war im PS3 Forum (Play3),das ne 7200er Platte schlecht ist wegen der größeren Wärmeentwicklung.

However: Ich kaufe keine Sony Spielekonsole mehr.Hier meine Xbox:


----------



## > Devil-X < (18. Juli 2010)

Ne xbox ist aber nun auch nicht wirklich besser, auch wenn es die Slim ist...


----------



## T'PAU (14. August 2010)

Meine *Atari Jaguar* 64-Bit Kloschüssel...
gerüchteweise soll das eine Spielekonsole gewesen sein!


----------



## kelevra (14. August 2010)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Meine *Atari Jaguar* 64-Bit Kloschüssel...
> gerüchteweise soll das eine Spielekonsole gewesen sein!



Immerhin ein CD Laufwerk, was ja schon fortschrittlich war, damals.

Hier meine XBox 360 mit Mass Effect FacePlate und Skins, sowie der dazugehörige 40er Samsung LCD (an dem auch der PC hängt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Snaker_ (14. August 2010)

hier mal ein paar Bilder einiger meiner Konsolen

*Dreamcast

PlayStation 3

PSP-1004*


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (24. Januar 2011)

Push - hat hier keine schicke Konsolen?


----------



## orca113 (24. Januar 2011)

Werd mal meine Xbox knipsen


----------



## Katamaranoid (24. Januar 2011)

werd morgen auch ma meine PS 3 knipsen 
^^


----------



## GxGamer (26. Januar 2011)

Irgendwie hab ich den Thread bisher nit gefunden 

My XBox:
(Ist ne Rarität, die ist nämlich nicht gemoddet und hat intakte Siegel!)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gameboy Pocket:
Mit OVP und Anleitung ebenfalls schwer zu finden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (1. Februar 2011)

Lasst euch doch mal ein meiner Konsolen I.G. blicken da können auch noch Bilder rein


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (31. August 2012)

Dann poste ich hier auch mal ein Bild meiner Lieblings-Mod 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spone (28. Oktober 2012)

meine geliebte xbox 360


----------



## Z3rno (17. November 2012)

Welche Konsole findet ihre schöner?  Ich hatte ne Ps3(keine slim) und ich fand die sah immer echt edel aus(die slim versionen sind alle hässlich) außerdem sahen auch die Hüllen besser aus und das Startmenü war ebenfalls sehr edel gehalten, während bei der Xbox( die ich jetzt habe) das Startmenü eher bunt und kindisch gehalten ist und auch die xbox an sich eher hässlich ist(alle versionen)!
Ich finde persönlich also die ps3 schicker


----------



## GxGamer (17. November 2012)

Den Thread gibts ja auch noch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiff (24. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen. Ich überlege mir ein PS3 zukaufen. Welche Version empfehlt Ihr? Bei einem Laden in der nähe gibts die neue Slimversion mit 12GB flashspeicher grad sehr günstig zu erwerben. Ist die was oder braucht man die mit 500GB. Filme und so will ich nicht auf der haben. Wird hauptsächlich für Games verwendet.

MfG Spiff


----------



## orca113 (24. November 2012)

Spiff schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Ich überlege mir ein PS3 zukaufen. Welche Version empfehlt Ihr? Bei einem Laden in der nähe gibts die neue Slimversion mit 12GB flashspeicher grad sehr günstig zu erwerben. Ist die was oder braucht man die mit 500GB. Filme und so will ich nicht auf der haben. Wird hauptsächlich für Games verwendet.
> 
> MfG Spiff



Kollege, das ist ein Bilder Thread.Bitte beachten!

Geh hier fragen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/spiele-konsolen/183639-sammelthread-playstation-3-a.html


----------



## Spiff (24. November 2012)

wieso steht dann im Titel Bilder und Diskussionsthread?

Naja werds mal dort versuchen

Danke für die Info


----------



## orca113 (25. November 2012)

Naja, klar, aber sowas ist besser aufgehoben im Sammelthread, ausserdem findest du dort eventuell schon einen Thread wo so eine Frage diskutiert wird und hast dei Antwort schneller als du denkst


----------



## ronnykisser (15. Januar 2013)

thread ins jahr 2013 holen...

meine lieblingskonsolen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YuT666 (3. Februar 2013)

Hab ne Menge Konsolen rumliegen, aber das hier ist wohl mein Favorit ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (11. Februar 2013)

Was isn das für eine?


----------



## ronnykisser (19. Februar 2013)

Na ein 1994 Jaguar von Atari...

Atari Jaguar


----------



## Bene11660 (24. März 2013)

Meine XBOX 360 Elite Falcon mit meiner sehr speziellen Kühlung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shinobi2611 (8. April 2013)

Bene11660 schrieb:


> Meine XBOX 360 Elite Falcon mit meiner sehr speziellen Kühlung
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schraub die doch wenigstens auf ein Benchtable^^ Die arme Xbox360^^


----------



## Hunter-117 (9. April 2013)

Ein Teil meiner bescheidenen Sammlung

Teilweise noch neu und original verpackt wie der Virtual Boy, das NES Disk System und die rote Wii. Die Handheld Sammlung steht gegenüber, hab nur noch keine Bilder auf dem Handy.

Edit: 

Huch, das Bild ist schon ein bisschen älter. Mittlerweile steht bei jeder Konsole ein Controller mit OVP.


----------



## Zeus18 (29. November 2013)

Keiner hat ein Bild von der neuen Ps4 oder Xbox One?


----------



## DARK-THREAT (30. November 2013)

Zeus18 schrieb:


> Keiner hat ein Bild von der neuen Ps4 oder Xbox One?



Hier meine All-In-One...


----------



## gh0st76 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*

Mal was neues. Einmal von einem Händler aus Deutschland und einmal von einem aus Japan. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GxGamer (7. April 2014)

Brauche mehr Gameboys. Will einen in jeder Farbe. Dazu noch Kamera, Printer... 
Und ein paar Spiele fehlen auch noch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bofferbrauer (9. April 2014)

*AW: Zeigt her, eure Eingabegeräte*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Mal was neues. Einmal von einem Händler aus Deutschland und einmal von einem aus Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sprich eine TurbographX (Europa und USA) sowie, wie mir scheint, eine PC Engine Turbo Duo, was technisch einer TurbographX mit CD-ROM Laufwerk entsrechen müsste, oder?


Fehlen noch eine Basis PCEngine, eine CoregraphX sowie eine PC Engine GT, was einer CoregraphX bzw. einer PC Engine im Gameboy Format entspricht.


Und will auch haben


----------



## XP1500Monster (15. Juni 2014)

Chromblauer Xbox 360-Controller. Sieht echt schön aus, und die Oberfläche ist vom Gefühl her top.


----------



## Niza (15. Mai 2015)

Ich habe mir ne Nintedo 64 angeschafft + 3 Spiele + 2 Controller + 1 Controller pack.
Und einen Etekcity® Composite 3 RCA Video AV S-Video R/L Audio CVBS zu HDMI Konverter
damit ich auch an meinem Flachbildschirm zocken kann.

Das alles ist aber erst der Anfang .

*Habe alles Grundrestauriert.

*Dabei haben mir 2 Spezialschraubendreher (3,8mm und 4,5mm) geholfen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider keine vorher Fotos gemacht, mache es aber beim nächsten Kontroller.
Aber damit man sich nen Bild machen kann, fettig, mit staub und dreck in den Kontrollern.
In einem war sogar ein Spinnnetz. 

Die Konsole selber aufgeschraubt, sauber gemacht, Kontakte gesäubert und  Aufkleber von der Konsole entfernt.

Die Cardbridges (Spiele) aufgeschraubt , sauber gemacht  und  Kontakte gesäubert.

Die beiden Original Controller (blau und gelb) und Analog-Sticks komplett zerlegt und wieder zusammengesetzt.
Dabei alles sauber gemacht (Plastikteile gespühlt, Kabel vorsichtig gesäubert) , die Kontakte gereinigt (Isopropanol) und die Originalen Analog-Sticks geschmiert(Teflon Spray PTFE).
Die Analog-Sticks sind im Top zustand (minimal bis garnicht ausgeleiert) und bleiben auch hoffentlich noch lange so.

Das Ergebnis lässt sich sehen .
Sieht beinahe aus wie neu.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS:
Hat sogar richtig spaß gemacht .
Auch wenns ne Menge Arbeit ist.

Habe nen neues Hobby gefunden.


Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Zeus18 (20. August 2016)

Ein neuer Controller kam gerade hinzu.


----------



## orca113 (20. August 2016)

Oh ja, PS2 das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## Shizophrenic (10. März 2017)

*AW: Zeigt her, Eure PCs - Teil III*

Sneak Preview 

Weltweit  erste Wassergekühllte Nintendo Wii  gebaut in einem Wii  Gehäuse

CANDY GIRL WATER MOD WII



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Juni 2017)

Seit gestern Vormittag up to date.


----------



## MDJ (18. Juni 2017)

Da hier noch keiner etwas vom kleinen *Nintendo Classic Mini *gepostet hat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Darf ja hier natürlich in der Bildersammlung nicht fehlen 

ps: Konsole wurde auf originales Bildverhältnis eingestellt.


----------



## ARCdefender (27. November 2017)

Dann werde ich auch mal.
Hier Fotos von meiner PS4 Pro und der Aufbereitung des APU Kühler, auch Kühler für die DDR Ram-Bausteine.
Die PCB ohne Kühler usw.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorher, ja der Kühler sah wirklich ab Werk so aus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Ram Kühler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die PS4 Pro ist nach dieser Sache und MX4 wesentlich leiser und wird auch auf der Unterseite nicht mehr so warm wie im Originalzustand.

Nach diesem Eingriff habe ich dann das Case in Champagne Gold lackiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (16. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D79 (21. Januar 2018)

20171220 031027 — imgbb.com

20171220 030958 — imgbb.com

20170713 141236 — imgbb.com


----------



## T'PAU (15. April 2018)

*Atari VCS 2600* (_light sixer _in Fachkreisen ^^) mit AV- und LED-Mod. Kleines Bastelprojekt kürzlich.
Kleiner _Schönheitsfehler_: Seit dem Umbau funktioniert die Konsole nicht mehr (vorher über Antenne schon)! 
Es kommt kein Bild (an zwei TVs getestet) und den Tönen nach wird Dauerfeuer getätigt, auch wenn kein Joystick dran ist. Ja, ich habe mich penibelst an die Umbau-Anleitungen gehalten und sorgfältig alles gecheckt vor dem Einschalten.
Die fast 40 Jahre alten Elkos hab ich bei der Gelegenheit auch gewechselt, aber das kann's wohl nicht sein.
Egal, vielleicht kommt noch irgendwann ein Geistesblitz, woran es liegt. Vielleicht der 4 €uro-Cent Transistor 2N3904, den ich verbaut hab, für den Video-Strang. Das erklärt aber nicht das "Dauerfeuer" imho. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*>> edit <<*

Auch wenn die Konsole ja (bis auf weiteres) defekt ist und jegliche Mehrarbeit eigentlich sinnlos ist... das mit der Power-LED gefiel mir noch nicht wirklich.
Es strahlte zu sehr durch benachbarte Ritzen und Schalterlöcher. Einfache Lösung: Ein Stück 5mm Schrumpfschlauch über die LED stülpen! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## asdf1234 (17. Mai 2018)

Hallo wird eine Nintendo 64 Mini auf den Markt kommen oder doch nicht ?


----------



## RofflLol (26. März 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4x PS3 
1x PS4 Pro 
1x PS2 Slim 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## sam10k (5. März 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ox7En_cYAa8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nebulus07 (13. April 2021)

RG350M Console mit UAE Emulator und Turrican und Vice C64 Emulator... 

Retro immer in der Hosentasche 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

